# Grooming costs



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi there,

I wanted to ask you all how much your groomer's charge you to do a full groom (cut, wash, clip) for your maltese (short haired maltese's) (as opposed to just a basic wash). Thanks so much!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

My groomer charges me $35 for a wash, cut, and nail clipping.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

$65 for the whole deal in Manhattan


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine charges $38 and that does not include tip. I would love to learn to do it myself.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I do my own <strike>hack jobs</strike> grooming and every time I do a full 'groom' on one of my dogs, I always tell the hubby I just saved $35-$50. It helps me justify spending a lot of money buying expensive grooming stuff (Like my clippers and my dryer, LOL)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

here in NM - for both Atticus and Rugby.. (NO CLIPPING) it was $30 each (wash, glands, nails, dry). But now that I have 4 I do everything except the glands..
i'll cycle everyone threw before Christmas photos for glands.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I pay $40 for London's groom, which includes: bath, dry, glands, brushout, haircut. The average in my area is $38-$45.*


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614900


> I do my own <strike>hack jobs</strike> grooming and every time I do a full 'groom' on one of my dogs, I always tell the hubby I just saved $35-$50. It helps me justify spending a lot of money buying expensive grooming stuff (Like my clippers and my dryer, LOL)[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I just bought very expensive thinning scissors. Now I just need a good set of clippers and a standing dryer (I use a professional hand dryer in a clasp thingy right now).. 

But then I should be all right and I'll do my own cutting jobs.. Just like having a bonsai tree (a little chop here, a little chop there... hmm.. that oughta be about right...)


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 2 2008, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614900


> I do my own <strike>hack jobs</strike> grooming and every time I do a full 'groom' on one of my dogs, I always tell the hubby I just saved $35-$50. It helps me justify spending a lot of money buying expensive grooming stuff (Like my clippers and my dryer, LOL)[/B]


Locally the range for a "Puppy special" (trim with shampoo and nails, no anal glands)- $10 to full "Glamour" puppy clip with shampoo conditioner and nails and anal glands- $55. Most of the places are $25-35 for cut- shampoo -dry and nails


After realizing that my<strike> hack jobs</strike> I mean hair cuts were done lovingly and gently I recently decided I will do all my pets grooming from now on. I mastered the clipper when learning how to clip my miniature show horse. I still not too good at the scissors ( I am still gaining skill) and following patterns ( I found the grooming cut patterns on line for the different dog cuts) will still have to be mastered. But the main thing is that I do it all with love. I still have to buy a grooming hair dryer.

By me doing their grooming trauma is minimized, I am not going to drop her off the table or cut her ear accidentally ( I have heard too many horror stories) And I don't have to drop her off and pick her up later either. I don't know if I will be able to do it once her adult coat comes in, but I am going to try. The cost savings is just an added plus

So Katie and Molly (my Shelties) get bathed and dried and nails monthly ( Believe me they are a job- drying their coats take forever! Emma gets bathed weekly with nails and trimming feet (she has not needed a "hair cut " yet)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh the ranges down here. The groomer we had up in Boca charged us $65.00 for Micro, wash, cut, blowdry, nails and glands.

Down in Ft Lauderdale, since we were taking two dogs to the groomer, she charged us $23.00 per dog, same things covered. However plus she always put either a bow or bandana on the dogs, that she has made. She is very good also, many years of experiance.

In Pompano Beach, one groomer would charge me $45.00 to do Wookie. Wash, cut, nails, blowdry, glands.

Now our current groomer, since we take all three there, charges me $22.00 per dog, wash, cut, nails, blowdry and glands. She also puts either a bow (CUTE ONE) or bandana on the doggies that she makes, that have finished edges.  She also has the cutest shop.

I forgot to add that all of the above also plucked out the ear hair.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In Northern VA, it's about $60 for a bath, blow dry, cut, nails, etc. The groomer who does Jonathan only charges about $40 for him...its the manager of the place and she says Jonathan is just too well behaved (he will stand there for ANYTHING as long as you want him to). 

While we were on vacation, I had my petsitter take Soda in for a bath here in TN. It was $15 for a bath and blow dry with STRICT instructions not to touch him with scissors or clippers or do anything else to him. I thought that was reasonable since he has a TON of coat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

$35 for a grooming in a shop. $55 for a mobile groomer who comes to the house.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

A puppy cut from medium length, with bath, dry etc was $49 each.

I took them yesterday for a tidy-up (sanitary trim & a little shaping around their faces) along with bath & dry - $40 each.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I do all Bella's grooming myself but I've asked around lots of places just in case I ever need someone else to do it. So far they've all been the same at $50.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pay $45 each. That's $135 (for all three) every 5 weeks! EEK! :w00t:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I pay 45 dollars for everything. Every month we pay about 45x4=$180 + 50 dollars for tip.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

$35 to take him to the grooming shop

$45 if I want him done in an hour

$65 if a mobile groomer comes to the house.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll pay $15 for just a bath, blowdry and nail trim. A full groom with tip is $45.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Jadey @ Aug 2 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615019


> I pay 45 dollars for everything. Every month we pay about 45x4=$180 + 50 dollars for tip.[/B]



Wow, this is why I am not allowed another malt, probably best anyways.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here in Miami I pay $40 for full service and $20 for just a wash and a blow dry. That's for both the mobile groomer or the salon.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

The groomer that I use (and love!) here in TN works at the local veterinary clinic. She is now charging between $40-$45 for a full grooming, which includes bathing, clipping (or overall scissoring), nails, anal glands, well, just everything you would expect in a full grooming. I imagine it is around the same elsewhere in this area. I used to use a different groomer, before Casper's health got so bad that I worried about him passing out from stress during grooming. The other groomers would do partial grooms (like, for instance, just anal glands or just toe-nail clips) for a much lower price. I've thought about moving back to one of those groomers since Midis is in great health and I can handle most of the grooming myself, but they are miles away and the vet's clinic is probably less than a mile away. Not quite worth the trauma (Midis' carsickness) or the gas money to switch over.

Cyndi


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

we pay $50 + tip, but I love our groomer, no cages and can drop them off at a designated appt time and they're ready w/in 1.5 hrs.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

The mobile groomer that I selected for Daisy is going to charge me $65 and that is for everything- wash, cut/trim, nails, ears and glands.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 2 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615024


> QUOTE (Jadey @ Aug 2 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615019





> I pay 45 dollars for everything. Every month we pay about 45x4=$180 + 50 dollars for tip.[/B]



Wow, this is why I am not allowed another malt, probably best anyways.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love my Malt and really wanted another one but thats exactly why we went with a Chihuahua for our new family addition. I will get another Malt again some day.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've only ever used a groomer once, and it was $35 and they did an outstanding job.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

For the works (glands, nails, bath, ears plucked and a haircut) it costs $57 + $10 tip so $67 total. This is in Boston so obviously more expensive than a lot of other areas.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

How often do they need their anal glands cleaned? Because I am going to cut their hair myself, and their toe nails, and my dad is going to get the hair out of their ears for me (that is something that I can not do). But I have never cleaned glands and I don't think I could.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie's groomer (who is fabulous) charges $50. It's one of the main reasons why Josie doesn't have a sister or brother.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

In Toronto, Canada we pay $50 plus tax and tip for full grooming. I used to give my first Malt a puppy cut myself but when I got a second (and now a third) dog, I don't have enough time to do them all. I just found another groomer that was recommended on this forum and she's also a Maltese breeder as well so I'm going to try her next time. Her rate is $45. I'm hoping she'll do a nicer Maltese cut for our 3 dogs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (bell @ Aug 3 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615464


> How often do they need their anal glands cleaned? Because I am going to cut their hair myself, and their toe nails, and my dad is going to get the hair out of their ears for me (that is something that I can not do). But I have never cleaned glands and I don't think I could.[/B]


If they start scooting or licking/biting at their rear they need it done. Some dogs empty them on there own, others need them emptied regularly. You can ask your vet to show you how to do it. Please do not just try it on your own - you can hurt your pooch!


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

My groomer charges $55 for wash, nails, ears and cut which is about comparable to Petsmart/Petco around here.


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

For Molly, it cost her $38 + tip to groom her (as a puppy) at Petsmart. She didn't qualify for the puppy cut price of $15 because she was severely matted and they had to shave her down.

For my yorkshire terrier, Petsmart charges $68 + tip and this includes the hair cut, nail trimming and teeth brushing.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissyfur @ Aug 2 2008, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614884


> Hi there,
> 
> I wanted to ask you all how much your groomer's charge you to do a full groom (cut, wash, clip) for your maltese (short haired maltese's) (as opposed to just a basic wash). Thanks so much![/B]


I pay $30 for bath,nails,trim.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I pay 40.00 plus tip for wash , blow dry nails anals and groom. Jill


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Forgot to add that they pluck her ears, too !


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

NYC is insane insane:

I use to pay $90.00 plus a tip for my beloeved Mo, but that was 3 years ago. 
They rasied it to $110.00, plus if we needed a de matt it would be and additional 50.00 per hour, plus tip. Needless to say we left ( for all of you NY'ers that is what Canine Styles wanted to charge. Even a long standing client of the old Karen's for Pets and People didn't get any courtesy when that jerk took over the business. He lost me as a client and as a customer and I use to spend much moola there.

Now I pay (when I have her come to the house) $75.00 for everything, tip included.

I had Mox scheduled for just a bath and a tune up (no clippers, but nails, anals, ears) and that was going to cost me $75.00. I think a full groom would be $15 more.

I haven't had Mox done in a while. I brush and bath. They tell me his anals are fine. I also do just his pads. 

When he was diagnosed with Lyme I cancelled his bath. So momma's gonna do it this weekend.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Moxie's Mom - Manhattan is outrageous, and I wouldn't take BonBon to Canine Styles either. One time I took
Eloise there when her regular groomer was away, and I told them she had never been in a cage and I didn't want her put in
a cage, so I would keep her until they were ready for her. They said to come back in 20 minutes, which I did, and they said
they were ready for her and would call me on my cell the minute she was done. I stayed in the area and waited and waited,
and finally, after about an hour and a half, I went back there. Eloise was in a cage, while they were grooming another Maltese!
For weeks after that, poor little Eloise wouldn't go near that store, and didn't even want to go to Lexington Avenue. I would
never take another dog there ever! If they are charging $110 now plus tip, they have no conscience! My groomer - same
one I had for Eloise, charges $100 to come to the house, and she'll do whatever you need done - nails, ears, etc. for no
extra charge - and no tips. I know it's a lot, but it's worth it to know my baby is safe and nobody is going to sedate her or
any of the other horror stories I've heard about at grooming salons! OK - that's my rant for today...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The price for Rylee is free because my husband claims I am high maintenance enough and won't have me take her to get groomed. :blush: Therefore she got her first and last bad haircut. :brownbag: But I do buy lots of dog conditioners and shampoos so he can't say too much about that. Rylee is 5 years old. She has never had an ear problem or anal gland problem so I leave both of those areas alone.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Prices range from $38 to $60, without tip.

I do my own grooming most of the time. Occasionally I'll bring him to the groomer. I need new clippers....


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just for a puppycut where I go in Northwest,Florida it is 32.00, and the groomer took about 4 hours and did a bad job on his nails so I will not be going back. :angry: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I pay $25.00 to $30.00 here for the works


----------



## Baxy Boo (Aug 6, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 2 2008, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614916


> Oh the ranges down here. The groomer we had up in Boca charged us $65.00 for Micro, wash, cut, blowdry, nails and glands.
> 
> Down in Ft Lauderdale, since we were taking two dogs to the groomer, she charged us $23.00 per dog, same things covered. However plus she always put either a bow or bandana on the dogs, that she has made. She is very good also, many years of experiance.
> 
> ...



Melanie - would you mind telling me the name of your groomer. I live in pompano beach, and i've been to about 4 different places, that all charge about 65 and I am not all that impressed (especially for the price). So i'd love to know where you go!
Brittany (Baxter's mom)


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Kissyfur @ Aug 2 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614884


> Hi there,
> 
> I wanted to ask you all how much your groomer's charge you to do a full groom (cut, wash, clip) for your maltese (short haired maltese's) (as opposed to just a basic wash). Thanks so much![/B]


I am in the Boston Area and "Jack" is washed, dried, ears checked, tick check and nails checked (clipped if needed) once a week - that is $25.00

Every 5 - 6 weeks he is fully groomed and that is $45.


----------



## Ike the Tyke (Mar 16, 2008)

I groom Ike myself, and trim him....... As he is a Maltese / Bichon, his coat is very very soft with just a hint of a ripple (or wave). He will get matted if I don't check his coat every few days. I tend to trim his feet, bot, and face quite often, as these can be the troublesome areas. No dryer for him yet, as it dries the coat and skin. I have bathed him and almost brushed him dry; his coat does dry quickly so far. 

He has quite a tear stained face at most times, but I have been assured this isn’t bad compared to what it could be like! I wipe them and trim the hair so as to keep it controlled. He's not having any operation to correct this, it’s far too risky. He is my first Maltese mix type dog. Our last dog was a Bichon / Westie, and a real smasher: so loving and undemanding. I still miss him.

Ike is a git, but a loveable one, and he's shaping up to be a great character. He's nearly 8 months old, and is left on the mornings I work and behaves himself. No cages for Ikey, he gets to be any place he wants (downstairs that is!) 

He is very clean, doesn't whine, just sleeps till I return. Oh he has lot's of energy and that appears when I come home :chili: ...He loves the cold tiles in the extension of the house and front porch where he can watch the world go by.

He is a real quirky little dog, only he is now not so little he is 10 inches at the shoulder and still has some growing to do according to our vet!


----------

